# Top millionaire DJ's use cracked software.



## Christof (Feb 27, 2015)

No words.
http://torrentfreak.com/avicii-and-other-djs-produce-hits-using-pirated-software-150223/


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 27, 2015)

Gawd, yes I saw this the other day. I did find one excuse quite plausible actually - one of the DJs said he'd had Sylenth for years legitimately, but one of his road crew loaded a pirated version without him knowing it. Sort of plausible, anyway.

That said, I think it's probably ok to illegally download these guys tracks now, right?


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 27, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Feb 27 said:


> That said, I think it's probably ok to illegally download these guys tracks now, right?



:mrgreen:


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 27, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Fri Feb 27 said:


> Gawd, yes I saw this the other day. I did find one excuse quite plausible actually - one of the DJs said he'd had Sylenth for years legitimately, but one of his road crew loaded a pirated version without him knowing it. Sort of plausible, anyway.
> 
> That said, I think it's probably ok to illegally download these guys tracks now, right?



if only they get paid via their music purchases. no, they charge upwards of $50,000 per concert. 
per weekend night. every week of the year.

terrible news. 

hope that being called out like this they try to make a push to redeem themselves and promote anti-piracy.


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 27, 2015)

Article says: "Update: Savant’s manager informed us that Aleksander bought a legal copy as soon as he could afford it." And shows a bill dated on 2014-01-14.

Give me a break. Aleksander Vinter released 19 albums prior to 2014 before he could afford EUR 99.00 for Ohmicide? Uncle Karma will get you!


----------



## Kejero (Mar 3, 2015)

Hannes_F @ Sat Feb 28 said:


> Article says: "Update: Savant’s manager informed us that Aleksander bought a legal copy as soon as he could afford it." And shows a bill dated on 2014-01-14.
> 
> Give me a break. Aleksander Vinter released 19 albums prior to 2014 before he could afford EUR 99.00 for Ohmicide? Uncle Karma will get you!



Even if that were true and he really couldn't afford it, how does that justify stealing it to make money from it?

_Oh man, I would love to invest in your company. Let's say 2 million? I can't afford these shares right now, but hey, why don't you give to shares to me anyway, and I'll pay you when they've made me enough profit!_


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2015)

Why is anyone surprised? It's not like they compose original music anyhow. They just rip off other people's pieces so why stop there and not rip off software developers too?


----------



## lucky909091 (Mar 3, 2015)

It's a shame.
These DJs earn too much money for nothing.


----------



## tokatila (Mar 3, 2015)

From Sylenth:



> It has come to our attention that lately more and more websites seem to repeat the 'news' articles about famous producers getting caught using pirated software. They show videos where Avicii, Steve Aoki and Martin Garrix are using illegal copies of Sylenth1. We'd like to share our view on them.
> First of all, we like to point out that every single one of these producers actually DID purchase a legal license for Sylenth1 years ago, some of them even before they got famous. It is of course very unfortunate (you could call it stupid even) that they used pirated copies in their videos, possibly because they forgot to install their legal licenses, or were simply too lazy to do so. However, none of them earned big money with pirated software as these websites claim.
> Piracy obviously is a major problem for our company, by missing revenue to invest in further development and otherwise because cracked versions usually are buggy and unstable and give wrong impressions of the software.
> Also, these videos have been dwelling around the internet for ages already. Spreading this ‘news’ over and over again just sets a bad example and makes it seem like we don't care about artists using illegal copies of our software. Believe it or not: We DO care and we DO take legal actions against piracy.


----------



## Mystic (Mar 3, 2015)

^Yup. I remember reading about this about a year and a half to two years ago. It was right at the point Avicii was getting big. Now news sites are using the same clickbait headlines that Yahoo and others use to get you to bite and then have shoddy journalism to back it up.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Mar 3, 2015)

What annoys me most about all these piracy reports is when I read about the excuses like they didn't have any money at the time. If I would have applied the same logic in 1987 (when I bought my first synthesizer, Korg DW-8000) I should have broken into my local music store and just steal it. A few years later, after I made some money with my music, I would just pay the guys, no harm done. Yeah right.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 3, 2015)

Pfff I'm far more annoyed that these bozos are millionaires. I swear, EDM is like Jim Jones without the koolaid.


----------



## mr (Mar 3, 2015)

lucky909091 @ Tue Mar 03 said:


> It's a shame.
> These DJs earn too much money for nothing.



Well, a lot of people come to their shows and are willing to pay good money for the tickets (and spend money on drinks etc on top of that), so the DJs get paid. 
What's wrong about that?

They are getting paid their fees, because of the crowd their brand attracts.

Also, if you look at their schedule, they are working hard, playing a lot of gigs every year, switching time zones all the time, I bet it's a pretty tough life style.

And those guys all have a team behind them, who need to get paid as well out of those DJ fees.


----------



## fiestared (Mar 4, 2015)

mr @ 4/3/2015 said:


> lucky909091 @ Tue Mar 03 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a shame.
> ...


Completely agree with you, this bashing about DJs reminds me when I began making music and all the "has been musicians" were "shooting" on young musicians. Good DJs are very talented and serve the music very well : Zedd, DeadMau5, Rusko, Armin van Buuren, etc...Listen to them and... you'll understand ! =o 

Of course, those who use piracy are wrong and have no excuse.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't understand. 

Did the assistants just happen to have a pirated copy ready at hand? Or did they really think, it is OK to download an illegal copy?

In either case, that shows a bad culture lurking in their team. It is unthinkable for my assistant for example to install any pirated software. In fact, we would not even know where to get it from. 

It would take us longer to download a pirated copy than to purchase it online with an immediate download if 'time' was an issue here. 

There is absolutely no excuse that can cover this up. 

If you are not willing to pay for the software, you cannot really expect anyone else to pay you as well. It's just common sense. 

Millions of people do it. I have some friends who do it but I am always trying to change their mind when possible. 

If the team is organised, it is really simple to just pull out installers from a back up drive - Who does music at that level without this basic organisation? 

All the installer keys can be on a word file. If you have 3G on your phone, you can quickly activate the software via hotspot. 

Seriously, I don't get it!


Tanuj.


----------



## bwmusic (Mar 26, 2015)

Jeez, if it's this easy, we must all be seen as fools for having invested a lot in sample libraries...

:roll:


----------



## alexmshore (Mar 26, 2015)

Think Sylenth1 must be one of the most pirated pieces of audio software. I reckon they will be trying to address this issue in the new release with a better protection system. All I know is I can't wait for it to finally become 64-bit!


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 26, 2015)

I remember the time when all composers were using Peter Siedlaczek's AO orchestra library, and many used cracked versions. I got an illegal copy and did a commercial with it. 2 days later I felt guilty and bought it.


----------

